# Surefire Pen



## Howard (Mar 11, 2006)

Surefire, the company that is best known for its flashlights and related items, has just begun selling a gel ink pen. It's a rather unusual item in that it is made from mil-spec aluminum, rather large and heavy, with a small steel ballbearing device on the top end that is intended to be used to break auto safety glass. It takes a Shmidt 9000M gel ink cartridge. However, if the glass breaker is removed from the top, underneath it is a screw driven shaft that can be adjusted up or down to take other brands of ink refills. The writing tip extends and retracts by twisting the pen body. Oddly, however, when the tip is retracted, there is 3/16" gap between the top and bottom sections of the pen. I would speculate that this was necessary to maintain the strength of the pen, but I'm not certain.
Other than this unsightly gap, the pen writes well and is built like a tank. I would appreciate any input from you pen afficianados on this product. This pen can be seen at http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24555/sesent/00/The-SureFire-Penandtrade 
I have no connection with Surefire, and am just interested in others' opinions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

I dunno, but if it's anything of similar quality to the three surefire lights I've got, I want one.


----------



## Viper (Oct 5, 2006)

Overpriced for an anodized aluminum ballpoint pen, but it's Surefire so that explains it.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

A lot of knifemakers and gear companies have tried various pen designs over the past couple of years. With a few notable exceptions all are too big, most are clunky and all have been too heavy for my tastes. I'm strongly considering some smaller and more pocketable designs and eventually hope to have some made.


----------



## mumbleypeg (Apr 26, 2008)

I would like to have a pen that was more writing instrument and less kubaton, that took Fisher cartridges.


----------



## Interpol (Sep 13, 2008)

I bought the SureFire pen a few weeks ago on eBay, been using it ever since it arrived.

First of all, it IS built like a tank. You could probably run over this pen with a car without it suffering any damage except for some scratches. The downside of this well-built construction is, it is HEAVY.

The barrel is triangulated for easy holding while writing. The first thing I did was remove the Schott EasyFlow cartridge (it writes really well, but I don't like medium point. I prefer fine point) with a Mont Blanc fine point rollerball cartridge. The Mont Blanc is longer than the Schott, but a few twists of the adjustable screw fixed that. You can also use the screw to "fine tune" the cartridge so you can have more of the tip sticking out of the pen when writing, if that's something you prefer. The pen will take Fisher cartridges without a problem, if that's your thing.

One thing I like about SureFire is that they have a no-questions-asked, lifetime repair/exchange policy. I'm pretty sure this applies to their pens as well.

Overall: if you can tolerate the heft of this pen, it's pretty nice. It'll last you a lifetime.

EDIT: I should also mention that I've got a bunch of other SureFire products: 2 C3 Centurions, L5 LumaMax, G2 Nitrolon, KL1 LED head, P60L LED conversion head. Like the pen, all of these are extremely well built, hyper-reliable flashlights.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Sounds fantastic! As a fan of SF I think I'll be picking one up soon....:-!


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

i bought the Surefire pen w/ high expectations.

fit and finish were excellent. only two issues:

-the weight. either it's something you can live with or not.

-"the gap". the 1/4" gap between the halves when the tip is retracted. very unappealing aesthetically.

after two days with the SF pen i put it up for sale on another forum and went back to carrying my Miltac for work.

(never did sell it. now i'm trying to figure which relative is going to get it for Christmas.)


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

I've ruined several shirts with the SF pen. Too big for me, and a bit difficult to write with as my hand is small.
Peter, I wait with bated breath for you to create a pen!


----------



## Interpol (Sep 13, 2008)

RGNY said:


> i bought the Surefire pen w/ high expectations.
> 
> fit and finish were excellent. only two issues:
> 
> ...


Totally agree with the above. You'll either like this pen a lot, or you'll hate it.

I can live with the gap, as I really like the versatility of being able to use any cartridge I want to.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Anybody got pics and/or more comments about their Surefire pen? I'm still considering picking one up.


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

I have one, as explained above it is superbly made but heavy, I like heavy so it is ideal for me, some pics.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Great looking pen, looks bombproof. And nice combo there. Dig the little Exec Elite. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Pinal (Apr 16, 2010)

The SureFire Pen is the latest addition to the ever-growing SureFire family and it has a lot to prove.It boasts an aerospace-grade aluminum body that’s Mil-Spec Type III hard anodized like many of its brothers.:-!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Fine looking pen~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Howard said:


> Surefire, the company that is best known for its flashlights and related items, has just begun selling a gel ink pen. It's a rather unusual item in that it is made from mil-spec aluminum


..An utterly meaningless term that means "Hey you! The guy who say Blackhawk Down three times! Pay ten times over the odds for me because I'll make you feel kewl!"

The correct question when someone tells you something is "milspec" is "Milspec for what??" Tank armour? MRE wrappers?



> I would appreciate any input from you pen afficianados on this product. This pen can be seen at http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24555/sesent/00/The-SureFire-Penandtrade
> I have no connection with Surefire, and am just interested in others' opinions. Thanks in advance.


Pens like the Fisher Bullet and even jewellery grade Sheaffer Targas are already tougher than the bodies of the people who use them. And aluminum is cheap to buy and work.


----------



## Rothschild2501 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure-Fire has 2 new pens that I'll be getting with my next paycheck! Pen lll & lV. What do you guys think?

















I've had pen l & ll which I loved that I unfortunately lost.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Those new pens look pretty cool, gotta find one and try it out.
DW


----------

